# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  RSS?

## Mikko Lahti

Onko RSS-feedien tilaaminen forumilta mahdollista? FAQussa näyttää olevan vain englanniksi maininta, että toimii, jos admin suo. En ainakaan äkkiseltään löytänyt mistään linkkejä feedeihin.

Olis kiva juttu.

----------


## Albert

Ei tule osoiteriville RSS-logoa. Joten ei kai sitten RSS:ääkään.

----------


## vko

Juu, ei ainakaan vielä ole täällä käytössä.

----------


## flix

RSS olisi kyllä kova juttu. Helpottaisi esim. Google Readerin käyttäjien elämää. Nykyinen sähköposti systeemi on aika kankea.

----------


## Mikko Lahti

Herättelen tätä ketjua jälleen foorumin päivityksen johdosta. Olisiko aika nyt otollinen RSS:lle?

----------

